
RIM fastest-growing company in world: Fortune Magazine - newacc
http://www.cnbc.com/id/32447065
======
dhughes
The owner is pretty precise if that's the word.

A friend of a friend of a friend told me when they (the security door company)
installed their million dollar security door system at RIMs Halifax, NS office
he saw some guy in a golf shirt and khakis standing watching everyone go in.
Later on he asked his friend, a RIM employee, who that person was, he said it
was the owner of RIM.

So the next time he was at RIM he went over and introduced himself as the rep
from the security door company and asked why he was watching his employees go
through the new door.

The owner of RIM said the new security door system was too slow and he was
upset at the loss in productivity from the wasted time people spent trying to
get through the new slow security door system.

The security door rep said it's as good as it gets, they can't make it any
faster, the software controls it and it's as fast as it can go.

The owner of RIM offered the services of RIM's programmers to improve the
software but...that's when I had to go back to work and never heard how the
story ended :(

------
parse_tree
"fastest-growing company in world"

bloomberg.com says RIM's fallen 42% in the past year:

<http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=RIM%3ACN>

~~~
absconditus
Look beyond share price:

<http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ks?s=RIMM>

Specifically, look at the "Income Statement" section.

~~~
parse_tree
It looks like their net income grew from $1.3 billion in fiscal year '08 to
$1.9 billion in fiscal '09:

<http://finance.yahoo.com/q/is?s=RIMM>

That, along with losing nearly half the value of your market cap, doesn't
strike me as "fastest growing company in the world" caliber performance.

------
Gibbon
"Fastest-growing company in the world" by what metric? RIM is no. 43 on the
profit 100 list of Canada's fastest growing companies.

At the no. 1 spot, Allegro Mobile has grown nearly 9000% in five years.
(<http://www.allegrowireless.com/>)

------
zandorg
It's great if it gets his Perimeter research institute going!

------
doodyhead
I have to say I love my Blackberry 8900. App World is no App Store, but it's
perfectly fine for my needs and I couldn't live without a physical keyboard!!

------
sound2man
If only BB would create a phone with a keyboard and touch screen, they would
really have a killer phone. I love the Palm Pre hardware, but am not sure I
want to jump OS's yet.

